
Ask HN: What can I use for customer management with Stripe for billing? - geuis
I’m working on spinning up a paid version of a service I run. I signed up for Stripe a few days ago to handle subscription billing. I’m wondering if there is a feature or service that I can use for handling the customer management. I foresee needing a place for users to handle their accounts but I’d like to avoid having to build a custom solution if I can help it.<p>Additionally I’m planning on generating a token for each user that they can use in their requests to the service to access the paid functionality. It’s improbable but it would be awesome if the customer management solution could even handle that part.<p>Any recommendations?
======
adamfeber
Disclaimer: I work for Chargify. While biased, I'd have to agree with (and
thank!) the Chargify supporters below :)

Here is a great post from our blog to check out:
[https://www.chargify.com/blog/buy-vs-build-subscription-
bill...](https://www.chargify.com/blog/buy-vs-build-subscription-billing-
solution/)

And an excerpt from that post:

Nick Sonnenberg, Co-Founder of Leverage, explained that “Chargify has a wide
variety of capabilities you don’t know you need until you need them, such as
dealing with expired credit cards by notifying the client automatically. It
allows us to upgrade, downgrade, or cancel a client’s subscription easily.
There’s a self-service page, which allows clients to update information on
their own. It provides metrics month-over-month on critical data such as the
number of customers, revenue, and lifetime client value.”

Looking back at their own experiences, Sonnenberg has this advice for new
subscription-based startups: “Start with Stripe + Chargify. You’ll save time
and money in the long run.”

Good luck in your quest. Let us know if we can help answer any questions for
you!

------
cyclebabe
Agree, Chargify. Of course, get trial accounts and try everything out there
under the sun to see whats a good fit for your style and what you want to
offer.

I like Chargify since the support team is really easy to get a hold of. I use
them with Stripe also and haven't had any real issues ever.

------
caffeinatedwes
What type of features are you looking for? You might want to check out
Cheddar's API. [https://www.getcheddar.com](https://www.getcheddar.com)

------
locomotive
Chargify

